# Maxima 1997 stalls



## fmc0017 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima with about 130,000 miles on it. Just recently replaced the valve cover gasket and all seals for the spark plugs. Now the car stalls after the engine runs. It will start but then stall again. Replaced the position crankshaft sensor but still is experincing the problem. The engine is throwing no codes. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is you might have mixed up a couple of plug wires, or kinked the hose to the pcv valve when you had the valve cover off.


----------



## 95maxima (Jan 5, 2010)

i was having the same problem. but this could be many many things. all i had to do was the the MAF (Mass Air Flow Sensor). but it could always need cleaning in the egr valve or new spark plugs. anything can stall a car. i would start with little things such as cleaning the egr valve with some throttle cleaner and a cloth and just work your way from there. check your MAF and if the cage on it is black then it should be replaced. needs to be silver and fresh


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Did you remove the throttle body and IACV also? Check your vacuum lines and connectors. After you start the car will it stay running if you feed it gas?

Damn it, just realized some jerk off bumped a thread from september, and the guy has undoubtedly fixed the problem. :lame:


----------

